# Land sales or Real Estate Agents in the Big Bend area



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Wife and I have been looking at getting a future homestead property in the Panhandle / NW Florida. Any recommendations towards good agents or info on anyone with non listed properties is much appreciated


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

What part of the panhadle, that could make a difference on where to find an agent.


----------



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Anywhere from Chiefland to Perry.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool, might want to remove panhandle, was going to recommend an agent, but we are up near Destin. best of luck with your buy. That seems like a nice area.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Paul Parker is 100% dialed in on the Alligator Point to St. Marks area. A really good dude. Tell him Reuben recommended him. I used him and have recommended him to others who have been very pleased.

Paul Parker


----------



## Nolefishing (Nov 14, 2018)

Great, thank you I'll be sure to reach out to him


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Hope Webb she was/is one of the top producing individuals in the state and she’s from the area. Suwannee river to St Marks area is her home turf. Name of her company is The American Dream North Florida


----------

